# Posteingang in Outlook Ordner für jedes Postfach



## nitrobesim (3. Dezember 2004)

Hi Leute.

In Outlook bei mir sind im Posteingang alle eMails aus allen Postfächern, die ich über outlook ververwalte. ich würde jedoch gern Unterordner im Posteingang haben und dass in jedem Unterordner nur die Mails für dieses Postfach da rein kommen. Ich hab übrigens outlook xp.

wer kann mir bitte helfen?


----------



## mschuetzda (3. Dezember 2004)

und jetzt nur noch einen Klick auf die rechte Maustaste: ..* Neuer Ordner*... 
und dann unter *Extras* den* Regel-Assistent* benutzen.

Dazwischen und danach vielleicht auch mal die F1 Taste drücken


----------



## MCIglo (3. Dezember 2004)

Keine aufwendige Regelung über Filter und zudem auch noch sicher im Gegensatz zu Outlook.
Ums


----------

